# 2008 NEC code for NYS



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know when NYS adopted the 2008 code? Or when they will adopt it.

Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We just adopted the 2005 for other than 1 & 2 family. 

I hope we NEVER adopt the 2008!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> We just adopted the 2005 for other than 1 & 2 family.
> 
> I hope we NEVER adopt the 2008!


Come to the dark side! :icon_evil: :devil2: :devil:


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

On January 1, NYS adopted the 2002 code for 1 & 2 family. This will be in affect
for at least 3 years.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sparks 1942 said:


> On January 1, NYS adopted the 2002 code for 1 & 2 family. This will be in affect
> for at least 3 years.


No we didn't. Who told you this?
We adopted the 2007 NY Residential Code. 
This is verbatim based on the 2003 IRC, which is based on the 2002 NEC.

http://www.dos.state.ny.us/CODE/part1220.htm
http://ecodes.iccsafe.org/iccf/gateway.dll?f=templates&fn=default.htm&vid=icc:ny


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Petey, 
I stand corrected. Your are right. The 2007 RCNYS is based on the 2002 NEC.
What is not in the RCNYS is referenced to the 2002 NEC. There is little difference
between the RCNYC electrical section & the 2002 NEC. Table E3503.1 is not in the NEC & has caused a lot of problems for contractors who only use the 2002 NEC.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

T3503.1 is basically the same as 310.15(B)(6).
What is the issue with it?


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Table E3503.1 includes parallel conductors, which is not in T310.15(B(6).
EC's were using 4/0 AL in parallel for 400 amp underground services.
T3503 requires 300 kcmil. It seems 4/0 is find for other then 1 & 2 family.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

To be honest I never noticed that. I use parallel 4/0 for 320/400A services and never even questioned it. 
Our POCO "strongly discourages" it, but until it is made illegal it is MUCH easier to simply run two separate sets of 4/0 to two panels as opposed to one run of 500's to a gutter and splicing. MUCH cleaner and neater too.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

EC's had been using 4/04/02/0 triplex (sweetbriar) in parallel for 400 amp UG services. Those that were install had to be replaced or the mains downed sized.
You could use triplex from meter to panels, but not from POCO
to meter. 4/0 can be used for commercial, which makes no sense.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, that makes absolutely no sense at all.

What part of the state is this?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> No we didn't. Who told you this?
> We adopted the 2007 NY Residential Code.
> This is verbatim based on the 2003 IRC, which is based on the 2002 NEC.
> 
> ...


I can't open those pages (probably my computer).

Can someone tell me the DATE that the 2005 code was adopted? Inpector seems clueless.

The job was a commercial pool for a summer camp. Inpector wants pumps GFI'd, saying he uses the 2008 NEC.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Petey
Eastern Long Island


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

heel600 said:


> I can't open those pages (probably my computer).
> 
> Can someone tell me the DATE that the 2005 code was adopted? Inpector seems clueless.
> 
> The job was a commercial pool for a summer camp. Inpector wants pumps GFI'd, saying he uses the 2008 NEC.


 

I think 1/1/08 for the 05 NEC for commercial. If the pumps are connected
by a receptacle, they have to be GFCI protected.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Can someone tell me the DATE that the 2005 code was adopted? Inpector seems clueless.
> 
> The job was a commercial pool.........., saying he uses the 2008 NEC.


If he is using the 2008 NEC someone in his office is clueless!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sparks 1942 said:


> I think 1/1/08 for the 05 NEC for commercial.


Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sparks 1942 said:


> Eastern Long Island


Ah, I know it well.

I am surprised you have such inspector issues.
Do you use the NYBFU?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> If he is using the 2008 NEC someone in his office is clueless!


I agree.

Speaking to the inspector was like talking to Forest Gump.

I told him that NYS adopted the 2005NEC on 1/1/08.

He said something like "they gave me the 2008 book and said that's what I should use"

I didn't bother asking who 'they' was. Didn't think the conversation would go anywhere.

Ignorance is bliss. I just don't think ignorant people should have positions of authority.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Ah, I know it well.
> 
> I am surprised you have such inspector issues.
> Do you use the NYBFU?


 
Yes, in every town except Southampton, they have there own 
inspectors.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

heel600 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Speaking to the inspector was like talking to Forest Gump.
> 
> ...


 
I agree.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Speaking to the inspector was like talking to Forest Gump.
> 
> ...


This is a sad, sad post.   (on HIS behalf, not yours)


----------

